# Best Long term Anti-Anxiety Meds



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I am looking for a long-term anti-anxiety med. I am sick of anti depressants because I am not depressed and they make me worst. I just have social anxiety and it is very minimal, but effects me. 

Also, I know Benzos are a quick fix. I am wondering if Benzos are worth taking maybe twice a week? So I can add them to my stack.


----------



## angelwings17 (Jul 25, 2011)

I find benzos to be extremly helpful. And taking them only when needed makes it easier on you so you dont end up with a psychical dependence on them.

Im like you I cant take anti depressants, I tried all SSRI and SNRIs and since im not depressant they make me very ill


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

angelwings17 said:


> I find benzos to be extremly helpful. And taking them only when needed makes it easier on you so you dont end up with a psychical dependence on them.
> 
> Im like you I cant take anti depressants, I tried all SSRI and SNRIs and since im not depressant they make me very ill


How often do you take Benzo's? What do you consider as needed? I totally know how you feel. Usually they associate SAD with Depression which is true, but not true for all of us.

In fact, I feel so Happy now that I'm off SSRI's. I feel so much more comfortable around people. I think ultimately therapy is going to fix me. It is already helping big time.


----------



## angelwings17 (Jul 25, 2011)

I had been on clonaz for 3 years, before my relaps I was lucky to take one 0.5mg pill a month, just for extreme anxiety attacks.
I had massive relaps into agoraphobia and panic attacks 18months ago. So my dose has up, i have also been on and off 10 different meds in thats time which hasnt helped. So i have been taking 0.5mg once daily 4-5 out of 7days past 4 months. 

Doctors told me they seem to have lost control of my condition and now im on xanax 0.5mgs up to twice daily as needed. only seem to need 1 a day tho. They want to stablize me.

Lucky u have good therpist, im seeing the only phycologist in town and shes a ***** a doesnt listen to a word I say and refuses to see things how I do or help me in a way which suits me. She thinks everything is textbook. I so wanted to punch her in the face, I was so upset when I left I ended up having a massive panic attack, and thats set me back more now.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

angelwings17 said:


> I had been on clonaz for 3 years, before my relaps I was lucky to take one 0.5mg pill a month, just for extreme anxiety attacks.
> I had massive relaps into agoraphobia and panic attacks 18months ago. So my dose has up, i have also been on and off 10 different meds in thats time which hasnt helped. So i have been taking 0.5mg once daily 4-5 out of 7days past 4 months.
> 
> Doctors told me they seem to have lost control of my condition and now im on xanax 0.5mgs up to twice daily as needed. only seem to need 1 a day tho. They want to stablize me.
> ...


Jeez, I'm scared to even take a benzo. My therapist is awesome. I only met him once be he is very understanding and extremely willing to help me out. He gave me local groups to socialize with. On the first day he actually wanted to know about my problem instead of asking about my family and family questions. He is very easy to talk with and jokes around a lot. The first day he told me to take a journal and write down how I feel and about anything. I am so happy that he actually cares to understand me. My last Psychologist just tried giving me book methods to cure my problem rather than trying to find the cause.

One thing that helped me is getting a male therapist because my Dad was a huge part in why how I am now and for me to talk to a male figure makes me understand things better and makes me feel better over all.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adderall XR cause it actually treats SA at the root through increased exposure to social situations causing permanent progress, meaning you don't have to be on it for life, you can actually get your SA into remission.

IMO Adderall XR > Nardil, cause Nardil doesnt encourage exposure, thus it only treats SA for the duration that you are on the drug, stop it and it comes back. However Nardil would be superior to Adderall XR if you arent just treating SA, as it can be used long term for depression and other types of anxiety disorders besides just SA.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Adderall XR cause it actually treats SA at the root through increased exposure to social situations causing permanent progress, meaning you don't have to be on it for life, you can actually get your SA into remission.
> 
> IMO Adderall XR > Nardil, cause Nardil doesnt encourage exposure, thus it only treats SA for the duration that you are on the drug, stop it and it comes back. However Nardil would be superior to Adderall XR if you arent just treating SA, as it can be used long term for depression and other types of anxiety disorders besides just SA.


I tried ritalin and it caused me me stress and didn't help me want to socialize.


----------



## ahmad (Jun 27, 2010)

From my experience ,herbals like ginseng can help for mild anxiety,


----------

